# Water Tank Capacity



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

Just bought a 26rs. And this is my first post.

We took it from where we bought it right to storage for the winter. We're starting to plan camping trips for next summer and I'm wondering if we are at a state park with no water hook up, can I reasonably expect my wife, daughter, daughter's friend and I to make a long weekend with our fresh water tank, showering, flushing, cooking and doing dishes?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome 2lman!!









*Congratulations and welcome to the Outbackers!!* *Glad you found us...*

*Best of luck with your 26rs!!!

*Here is shortcut to a reply from john4739 - click here to your question.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey if you said you were camping with 8 men then I would say YEP -- with 30 gallons to spare...

But the moment you mention a women -- let alone two girls -- heck -- that water is gone faster then you can fill it up....

PS -- not sure where you call home but you might want to make sure the Dealer winterized your trailer for you -- otherwise -- you may have a few more problems this spring then how much water you can hold...


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> Hey if you said you were camping with 8 men then I would say YEP -- with 30 gallons to spare...
> 
> But the moment you mention a women -- let alone two girls -- heck -- that water is gone faster then you can fill it up....
> 
> PS -- not sure where you call home but you might want to make sure the Dealer winterized your trailer for you -- otherwise -- you may have a few more problems this spring then how much water you can hold...


X2!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 2lman










Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers! 

I would have to say that unless you can teach all _three_







girls how to perform a "navy shower", then you probably would not make it through a weekend. If you are planning to camp without water hookups, then I would call ahead to make sure the park has at least pay showers.

You can also conserve water by using paper plates or washing dishes in a tub.

For drinking and water for cooking or making coffee, I bring a 2 1/2 gallon Sparkletts water jug with the little spigot on the bottom and set it on our lower tv counter.

Hope these tips help and Happy Camping!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Plan on refilling while you camp. I average 15 gallons a day while dry camping but that is not trying real hard to conserve. I could get it down to less but then it would cause a bit of conflict with the DW and DD.

I carry two 5 gallon water jugs and a funnel to top up the tank each day. I see it as exercise and one of the man things to do while camping.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS Family!

You should have *no problem *with toilet, dishes, cooking, etc. The problem comes with the Showers. You will not have enough water for showers, nor enough grey-water capacity. Even with "military showers" I don't think you could do it.

We can go 5 days using water only for toilet, dishes and cooking IF we are careful.

Ed


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

john7349 said:


> Hey if you said you were camping with 8 men then I would say YEP -- with 30 gallons to spare...
> 
> But the moment you mention a women -- let alone two girls -- heck -- that water is gone faster then you can fill it up....
> 
> PS -- not sure where you call home but you might want to make sure the Dealer winterized your trailer for you -- otherwise -- you may have a few more problems this spring then how much water you can hold...


X2!
[/quote]

x3

and Welcome

Bob


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.

We're in California and the few state parks we've stayed at so far have all had water. Not always convenient to the site but you we can either pull the trailer around or take some 5 gallon jugs to the spigots. I'd call and check with the park ranger. Just make sure it's potable. Bigger problem for us has been running the lights, water pump and hot water heater when we're not connected to electric. So far with two deep cycle 6 volts and have managed for four days without recharging. But that was just the two of us and we only shower every other day. We probably could have squeezed a 5th day out of the batteries but didn't want to push it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We found we could do 3-4 days with a family of 4 before we were out of water and, more importantly, gray tank capacity. That is being very careful with the water. I had a 2 gallon accumulator tank (so it held ~1 gallon of water). So, I would turn on the water and when the pump came on (i.e. I had used just over 1 gallon of water), I would turn it off, and soap up. The next pump cycle would be used to rinse off. I figure all told, I could shower on ~3 gallons if I was very careful (and not too dirty







). DW probably took that much just to get the shampoo out of her hair.









I'd recommend trying it first with hookups either available or nearby.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

garyb1st said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.
> 
> We're in California and the few state parks we've stayed at so far have all had water. Not always convenient to the site but you we can either pull the trailer around or take some 5 gallon jugs to the spigots. I'd call and check with the park ranger. Just make sure it's potable. Bigger problem for us has been running the lights, water pump and hot water heater when we're not connected to electric. So far with two deep cycle 6 volts and have managed for four days without recharging. But that was just the two of us and we only shower every other day. We probably could have squeezed a 5th day out of the batteries but didn't want to push it.


Same here for most in PA - I know Hickory Run, a state park we stayed in last summer, had electric also. They also had dump facilities.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

2lman said:


> Just bought a 26rs. And this is my first post.
> 
> We took it from where we bought it right to storage for the winter. We're starting to plan camping trips for next summer and I'm wondering if we are at a state park with no water hook up, can I reasonably expect my wife, daughter, daughter's friend and I to make a long weekend with our fresh water tank, showering, flushing, cooking and doing dishes?


 When we had our 26RS we could go about 3 days with moderate conservation. We never used the shower because the Park had its own bath rooms and lining 5 up for a shower was a logistical problem. We got smarter and would plan ahead to be near a water spot so we could refill but thats only so good until you fill the holding tanks.

On my new camper I have much more holding capacity so can fill up many times. To give us more site choice I have bought extra hoses. I very much like the flat hose from camping world. I have 3 plus some regular hoses giving me about 225 feet of reach. You do loose alot of pressure so flow is low but it just becomes one of those camping activities of the day to keep topped up. The run flat hoses with the reals they come in are very quick and easy to roll out compared to the regular white hoses so are good for this job.

Enjoy the 26RS!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We use a bladder-type 45 gallon tank to transport water to the Outback on the roof of the truck and one of the big blue tote tanks to haul it away. Not like full hookups exactly, but it works.

Bill


----------

